# Breeding Question Please At Least Look, And Please Answer



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

what would be the easiest kind to breed?


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

It really depends on the betta. Always start with quality stock, though! Good luck!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say none of them are "easy" to breed.

Lots of preparation and expense involved in the process, not to mention the risk to both male and female.

Of course those are just my opinions based on the little information you provided in your question. 

May I ask why you want to breed?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

lillyandquigly said:


> what would be the easiest kind to breed?


I believe that all Bettas are equal in breeding difficulty. Each Betta seems to have it's own personality and one may be more difficult than the next.

I also feel that easy is over rated. That which is easily obtained, usually gets the least respect.

Jeff.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

none are really the "easiest" each type has its pro's and cons but none are easy. well wait, breeding is the easy part, raising the fry to be big healthy fish is the hardest.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Some people will say that breeding bettas is easy but there is more to it than throwing a male and female together and letting nature take it's course. Actually, I've heard breeders say that breeding is the easy part, it's raising the fry that's more challenging.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

A good healthy pair that are fairly young sould breed easily. I watch for storm fronts and most of mine spawn in a few days.. though the 3 pairs I have now are all becoming roomies. :-( .. 

Raising is another story. HM and Ct fininnage can go ugly fast if not kept in really pristine waters. The plakats are a bit sturdier. Best is to pick what you like and go for it. Then learn from your misteaks and go on.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

They're all the same - each has it's own character. Some breed fast while others may take days. Some will "rearrange" the female's form while others may not. In fact sometimes one male may act differently during each spawning. .... you need to try breeding to know what I mean.

Though most are sexually mature at 4 months, I recommend at least 5 months. 6-8 months is best. IMO they are more mature (instinct wise) and will better care for the fry. Further, they should have developed their body and fins and will show if they carry any defect or not. 

I agree that breeding is the easiest part. Raising the fry is the real challenge. As BB said; determine what you want to work with, read as much as possible about them, and go for it. You may make mistakes, everybody does. But you learn from them as you go.

Good Luck.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

The only difference in bettas are their attitude but other then that I don't think their are any difference in breeding bettas, All bettas breed the same way except for wild bettas


----------



## Novo623 (May 25, 2012)

reds and dragons and plakats and crowntails are more aggressive than other types.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

how are those specific types more aggressive than others? All of them are aggressive but I didn't think it was related to one specific type.


----------



## Novo623 (May 25, 2012)

well not really except in reds and dragons (genetic).

cts and pks can move faster than long fins so they can chase for longer and attack more often than the long fins.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

ok that makes more sense.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

From what ive been able to learn:
dragons tend to be agressive when spawning and black malano females are usualy infertal also the fry tend to be more aggressive(i think that is a rumor) 
thats kinda what ive piced up from the web so...


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

my dragons where sweeties to one another... huh


----------



## Delta (May 18, 2012)

In terms of "easiness" I'd say that no bettas are easy to breed. It takes a lot of time, effort, and money to produce a good spawn with healthy fry.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

long fin short fin ct hm pk dt dragon ee giant it make no difference in breeding
it's all up to the fish
hm can killed
pk could breed without injuries

rearing the fry to adult is a different story


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

ok thx


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think I read on bettatalk that crowntails are more aggressive. I don't know how true that is.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

How would the shape of the tail make any difference to how aggressive the fish is? They are all the same species.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I forget who it was but someone pointed out that plakats were more fierce because they have a shorter tail. Their not weighed down. which makes sense. But I pretty much assume their all aggressive, no matter what way you look at it


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

The shape of the tail determines the ability to swim faster - agility(?). Short tails can easily swim about, perhaps the fastest of the all. Then the CT due to reduced webbing thus doesn't have that much to drag around. The slowest are the long tails - VT and long HM.

But IMO tail shape has nothing to do with aggressiveness, viciousness, nor mentality. Each has its own character, some more than others.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree, they are not more aggressive, just more agile.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

In theory yes the faster the more "Aggressive" they seem.

PKs and CTs are fast but have proven to be gentle spawners even more so than HM and VT for me personally.

The genes that do determine aggressiveness would be red and dragon. I pay extra attention when spawning these guys as others have had issues with their attitudes.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

ok, and an update, SO this morning I was checking on my bettas, and I looked in Cheng's tank,a nd I see that she has built a bubble nest, and there are eggs in it!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

yay!!! Now the hard part lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They aren't fertilized according to the OPs last thread.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah they aren't


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

sad face


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

yep, I was pretty disapointed.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

When things don't work out for me, I just say, "There's always next time!"


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

exactly my thinking!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

